# Grit



## budgieburb (Jan 3, 2019)

Can someone please tell me if grit is good for my 6 month old budgies. I’m so confused and I’ve read many articles not giving me the answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not necessary for budgies to have grit.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

No, don’t give grit to budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should NOT give grit to budgies.
Budgies do not need grit to digest their food and giving it to them can cause impaction of the crop.*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Grit is such an old school product, and a lot of people were fooled into thinking that grit was necessary. I still see it sold in pet stores today, and it makes me really mad! lol


----------

